

Ask PG: How do you stay focused while reviewing YC Applications? - 6thSigma

I recall reading that YC partners read around 100 applications a day over a 10 day period. That seems incredibly draining.<p>How do you stay as focused for the 100th application vs. the first? How many hours a day are you working? Do you take multiple breaks? Do you have a set schedule?<p>If other YC application reviewers are reading this, I'd love to hear your response as well.
======
aashaykumar92
I went back to read this portion[1] and it actually says, "If we get 1000
applications and have 10 days to read them, we have to read about 100 a day."
So take it in context: PG is really trying to encourage applicants to put
effort into their applications so that they stand out. And that doesn't mean
to write a ton in your application but instead write concisely enough to
answer the question well.

I'd also go out on a limb and say that this is a subtle message to applicants
to apply as early as possible. PG is admitting that it is indeed difficult for
the partners to keep their focus on so many applications throughout this
period. Applying earlier gives the partners more time to review our
applications and hence, our applications get reviewed thoroughly and they have
more time to engage with the applicants (if interested, of course).
Essentially, a win-win. Now that I briefly inferred/annotated this part, I
definitely wish I had read this section more carefully. I resubmitted my
application several times all the way until the day it was due.

Anyway, as a follow up to the posted question, how do you manage to continue
advising YC alumni while reviewing so many applications? Especially the recent
class (YC W13) that is probably meeting with tons of investors right now and
needs the partners' guidance.

[1] How to Apply to Y Combinator: <http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html>

------
PAULHANNA84
They surely don't read the entire application unless it's appealing. Some
applications scream "fail" within the first minute. I read an article from one
of the partners stating what they look for and they did mention that if an
application doesn't look appealing, they won't finish reading it. I mean...why
would they? You should be clean and concise while not over saturating them
with detail.

------
AbhishekBiswal
No, wait. He's busy going through the applications, don't try to disturb him.

------
narayankpl
Ivy League application reviewers should be able to answer this well...

------
akproxy
He keeps is left leg on a 27cm high stool and right on 31cm high stool. He
drinks water from a copper glass pained in green colour and he drinks 1 litre
each 2 hours. Exactly.

Damn it. That next question would be how does Travolta stay focussed white
shitting on a Monday through Sunday.

